# TJ - Front Leveling Ideas?



## RobG (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 2000 TJ with a 6 1/2 foot blade (old CJ system modified to fit on my TJ).

The front sags a bit. What have you guys used to level off the TJ when plowing? I believe someone makes an air bag that fits inside the coils - are these expensive and will they impact the off-road capability in summer months?

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use air shocks. I have a 4 1/2 lift on my jeep so the shock wont work for you


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

You have the option of using something like Timbrens or you could go the route of a coil spacer up front which is much cheaper. Run a 3/4 to 1.5" spacer up front, whatever you think you'll need and it'll take away the rake.

Examples:

Timbrens
http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/chrysler-dodge-jeep.htm

Spacer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/97-0...dZViewItemQQcategoryZ33585QQitemZ390271470280


----------



## RobG (Dec 19, 2008)

Plowmaster,

What air shocks did you install - Make/Model#


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

RobG,

I think you were referring to the airlift airbags. Ive never used these myself so I dont know how well they work but I have heard good things about them. Theyre listed here for $83. http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7236&currency=USD


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I am guessing he is talking about the air shocks such as the link posted below that allow you to stiffen your suspension via an air compressor to the shock itself.

http://www.amazon.com/Monroe-MA816-Max-Air-Shock-Absorber/dp/B000C53XOS

Many companies out there make them. Above is an example only.



theplowmeister;439129 said:


> 3) get some Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the rear
> 4) Gabriel Hijacker air shocks for the front (they don't list them but the shocks from the
> rear of a 1985 T-berd Fit the Jeep front.)
> QUOTE]


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

le4life;1150975 said:


> I am guessing he is talking about the air shocks such as the link posted below that allow you to stiffen your suspension via an air compressor to the shock itself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monroe-MA816-Max-Air-Shock-Absorber/dp/B000C53XOS
> 
> ...


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

I use AIR-LIFT brand bags that fit inside coil springs.they have air lines that run along lower control arms,along frame and T at front cross member 2nd year using them works pritty good. No real off season articulation issues at 0psi,40psi with meyer drivepro 6.8 think I paid about 130.00 for the kit.


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Which is the better route to go, air shocks or air lift bags? Pros and Cons


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

Well to each his own,but with air lift bags your shocks are left intact to still dampen suspention.also air lift bags are inside coil to cary load wich shock mounts were never intended to do.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

snowrangler;1152335 said:


> Well to each his own,but with air lift bags your shocks are left intact to still dampen suspention.also air lift bags are inside coil to cary load wich shock mounts were never intended to do.


Air shocks still dampen the ride

I use Gabriel Gabriel 49311 My jeep has a 4 1/2 lift

The air inlet is in the wrong place so I cut the spring mount and added a brace.

Others have cut the band holding the air bladder and clocked the top of the shock. replaced the band and used a exhaust clamp on the band.

See Post
shock mounts
Not that the hose clamp DID NOT work he later replace it with a mufler clamp.


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

I was not aware that air shocks had internal valving that dampened suspetion eqivelent to gas or hydrolic shocks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

An air shock is a shock with a air bladder to provide some load caring ability


----------



## RobG (Dec 19, 2008)

I ordered the airlift bags for about $84 with free shipping. I should have them in 2 days. I will post pictures of the install this weekend.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

there is a air bad system that is made for off roading. it takes all 4 springs out and can lower your jeep under trees and higher your jeep up to i think 3 feet higher but you can lock it at a normal setting. i cant remember the name tho sorry


----------



## RUplow (Dec 9, 2010)

Just joined the forum. 
First started with a CJ-7 w/ old steel western that was awesome except the cj kept me busy with repairs. So graduated to a '97 TJand now have a '04TJ I-6 w/ man trans.

Just put on air bags (air lift 1000's for $83 from amazon) and the ride is stiffer but not all that bad. A bit better handling as it made it less wallowing. As for the air bags we didn't follow the install instructions as we used a spring compressor (like used for macpherson strut removals) to get the springs out. The instructions wanted a bunch of disassembly of trailing arms and other suspension parts. Also the hole dia calls for 3/4 in lower spring perch which we went with 5/8 " . But be carefull as there is a fitment isue with the hose clamps. 3/4" is easier if you're lazy. I run a Westren unimount with 6'-8" plow. On the '97 it definitely saggged the front end, however, it plowed like a champ.


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

This is what i did.. No lift. Based off of folks on this site.. has the part numbers
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96694

Dan


----------

